
Shoving an Arduino into a pillow - jimmies
http://www.tnhh.net/posts/a-giant-enter-button.html
======
namanyayg
Great article, though dropshippers aren't companies but usually one or two
people who buy Facebook courses and create Shopify* websites from free themes.

* Shopify has a free app called Oberlo that reduces copying AliExpress products, placing orders, and processing fulfillment to single click actions.

~~~
jimmies
Even though 100% of the creative and production process is in Shenzhen, the
bulk of the profit is not in the hand of them. The details might be a bit
wrong, but the way that the people who resell the product did that was very
noteworthy to me.

